# trapping rabbit



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

what is a good way to trap rabbits in a live trap,bait.ect


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

thats a good question, i would also like to know
ive tried lettuce and carrots, not sure if its cause they werent fresh???
ive seen lures in my dads farm supply magazines ect. but dont want to spend much money. i got a site from someone else on here, angelfire.com, but didnt find anything for rabbits
someone please reply


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i used to snare them with picture wire. you can get it at the hardware store, its like 20, or 24 ga. annealed black wire. make about a 3" loop and tie tie it to a branch, or stake, and put it on a trail on the ground with a small stick over it to get them to duck through the loop. my problem was getting to them before the cats found them. i think they squeal when they get caught and attract predators. as for live traps, i dont think baiting them this time of year is going to do any good with all the forage coming up. maybe in the winter it would be more effective?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

that might be my problem because rabbits at my place have been thinned out and theres just no competition for food
i think i would only have luck if i also use lure
they always eat the green beans off in my moms garden and so i might put a cage around it with some beans in the trap thats next to the garden


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Apples or bread. I trap rabbits for pest controll and they go nuts if there's a chunk of apple in my havahart. Bread works best in winter, and really any kinds of fruits will work the rest of the time. I even got one off a pear core a few days ago.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

what about those 8 you shot the other day? i dont think its just the cats doing the thinning. :lol: :huh:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

cats dont do anything at my place, the only thing they can hunt is a rabbit laying on the ground with a hole in its head, even then they can still have problems and i have to throw the rabbit a little closer, they are so stupid, hey i got one more today, only seen two though
the ones i kill are on other peoples property because they are so thin at my place cause of the hunting i did last year, its pretty sweet cause i get a dollar for every rabbit i get and ive gotten just over thirty or maybe thirty five dollars, i do alotta :sniper:


----------



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

can someone please tell em exactly how to make a snare. if i want it above the ground to catch the rbbits head hoe do i keep the loop above the ground. i ahve been searching an postting and i cant seem to find the answer. alos how does the snare lock?? thanks alot and please just describe and dnt give me a nother site ive been tying to find this answer for day searching throu millions of sites lol

thanks alot


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

when you use the picture wire, the wire locks itself just by bending. i just cut about a 24" piece and wrapped it around itself to make the loop. use a stick if you wanna keep them off the ground to prop them up, but if you put them touching the ground, just put a stick over the top so they will go under it, and into the loop. if your going to make them out of cable, you have to buy or make lockers, and if you just want a few, it will be easier to buy a dozen.


----------

